
Dpulls – a dependency manager for your pull requests - Fakerr
https://www.dpulls.com/
======
Fakerr
Hey everyone, I wanted to share with you something that I've been working on
for couple of weeks now. If you are familiar with the dependency problem among
Pull Requests and are struggling with it (more context here
[https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/959](https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/959)),
this might be interesting for you. It's something that already exists for
gitlab and bitbucket but unfortunately not with github, so I decided to create
my own service. Basically, dpulls will allow you to express a required order
of merging for your pull requests (plus other features).

So hope this could be helpful for you.

